# Gator Trax 1544 Huntdeck with 27 kohler



## Browning (Sep 16, 2009)

My brother picked up his new rig last week from Kent and Co. He wanted something small he could fish creeks, rivers, etc with. We put together a 1544 Huntdeck pushed by a 27 Kohler sport. It turned out to be a great little rig. It ran just at 22mph with one guy, two batteries, trolling motor, fishing rods and tackle, 120qt ice chest full of ice. With two guys and the same load it would run 19mph. Not a speed demon, but moving along plenty fast enough to get the job done. He will eventually put an exhaust, etc and we'll post numbers if he does. The boat is:
1544 HD
Open hull
Vertical braces
Floors to walls
drivers box with seatbase
extended deck
transom style mount trolling motor on bow
transducer bracket
gps and depth finder mounts on the grab bar
27 Kohler Sport


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 16, 2009)

Looks good. Ive got a 1544 with a 23 MB, but I put a Mikuni carb and a high flow pipe, and it will flat get down. It puts out the same hp and mph as the 27 now, so you can prob. bank on about 5 more hp.


----------



## LightningRod (Sep 16, 2009)

Looks good. I also had a 15' with 23 HD. It would go 22 mph. It was on a Southern Duck Boat. I really like the short tails for all around boating.


----------



## aaber (Sep 16, 2009)

Nice rig comming from a godevil fan i love my 16x56 sd boat and 35 sd motor but have always liked the gator trax boat


----------



## georgiaboy (Sep 16, 2009)

sweet boat.  That would be alot of fun for cruising up some of these shallow north GA rivers.


----------

